# Local News Segment on "High-Priced Dog Food"



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

This is a segment that aired on one of our local news channels this week. I just thought I would share it.

I, for one, thought it was horrible. Telling people to buy dog food from the grocery store? Telling people that dogs need grain-laden food? Ridiculous.

High-priced dog foods: Are they worth the money? | kare11.com


----------



## biancaDB (Nov 3, 2011)

WOW! Of course the media would report about something they know nothing about to a mass audience just for a news story....

:tsk::tsk:


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I haven't seen that before, but I've seen a couple of articles saying the same thing. Wonder if Purina is behind it..


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh geeze, really?! 
People should really stick to talking about things they know about.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

At least people actually spoke the truth in a lot of the comments. There were a bunch of both raw feeders and kibble feeders on there who were upset about the story. I don't think I saw a single comment from someone defending the cheap kibbles the story said was ok.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

Sad truth is that most people do buy grocery store pet food. Either they don't care or can't afford anything else. Most people that are informed try to do the right thing for their lifestyle. It does seem to be in the news a lot, we had an article in ou local paper recently talking about "some elite people turning their backs on grocery pet food and buying boutique food." Like we are all snobs and just out to outdo each other, not that we found out that grocery pet food is harmful and we love our pets so we try to do research and find quality food. A lot of vets don't help either, they push Science Diet and other foods. When you mention Orijen, Acana,or any other high quality foods, they wrinkle their nose and say something like that's not any better or not necessary.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Ugh, I hate crap like this, whats even worse that a lot of people will watch that and follow their advice by switching from something decent back to crap because its "the same thing just cheaper".


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

greyshadows said:


> Sad truth is that most people do buy grocery store pet food. Either they don't care or can't afford anything else.


Most of my friends who buy grocery store food just don't know any better. When I try to educate them, some of them tell me their dogs are doing fine on their current food (don't care). Others have switched to a better food - yay! Also, some dogs don't do well on one of the pricier foods - they're too rich for them. 

My boxer puppy, Brodie, is an example. None of the better foods agreed with him (TOTW, Earthborn, and Natural Balance), and I think I've narrowed it down to chicken and potatoes that he's sensitive to. Many of the better kibbles have potato in them, or multiple protein sources. Instinct has a couple of potato free/single protein source kibbles, but Lord have mercy, they're terribly expensive ($70-80 for a 25 pound bag - so yea, too expensive for me!!), and they also have clay in them (??). Brodie's now slowly transitioning to Holistic Select Lamb and Rice, and so far, so good. It doesn't rate as highly as some of the others, but at least he seems to be tolerating it, and it's better than the [email protected]** Rx diet the vet has him on. Having a sensitive tummy dog can be quite challenging! Luckily, my minipoo has a cast iron stomach and can eat Brodie's food rejects - lol!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't trust anything the average American thinks about food, PERIOD. Human food, animal food, whatever.

Anything the "Mainstream" of America(check the current obesity ratio of Americans--I live in one of the worst states for it) believes deserves zero credibility. I'm now seeing REALLY young kids who are obese--at ages I NEVER remember years ago. 3 and 4 year olds sporting bellies---America, you should be freaking ashamed. And when we get an administration that finally wants to address the mess, all you can say is..."You ain't touching my Guns or French Fries or Cardiac Bypass for that matter."

It's akin to listening to Stalin give a speech on free market capitalistic theory. 

Yep, makes no difference what we give our Dogs. Just put anything in them.


Sorry for the rant.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

"Dogs are omnivores like we are." REALLY? REALLY!?!?!?!?!


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> At least people actually spoke the truth in a lot of the comments. There were a bunch of both raw feeders and kibble feeders on there who were upset about the story. I don't think I saw a single comment from someone defending the cheap kibbles the story said was ok.


I saw one saying Science Diet was a good food, but it was surrounded by comments saying it was crap.



Makovach said:


> "Dogs are omnivores like we are." REALLY? REALLY!?!?!?!?!


Those pointy teeth are designed for crushing corn.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I left them a very nice comment *snickers*


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Basically every. single. freaking. statement. in that article is wrong, misleading and just plain ignorant.



> The other says that animal feeding tests using AAFCO procedures substantiate that the food provides complete and balanced nutrition.





> While dogs do need twice as much protein as humans they also need carbohydrates and those are found in grains.
> 
> "Dogs are omnivores like we are so they can use plant proteins biochemically in the body just as well as animal proteins. Nothing wrong with grains in food or carbs or anything like that," Dr. Lindesmith said.





> In fact many of these foods have a calorie count that is three times higher than that in mainstream foods and overweight dogs are the furthest thing from healthy.


 Dogs fed a crappy food very high in starches are more likely to be overweight.. and owners generally who research nutrition are more likely to manage their dog's weight too, imo.



> "You can go to the grocery store and get a great product," Dr. Churchill said.





> You should also follow the feed directions on the bag.


Yeah.. all wrong.


----------



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

After going through a couple of vets I found a practice with three great vets and all of them say dogs are a type of carnivore and all the food you buy for them in the grocery store is like feeding them nothing but "donuts in a bag."


----------



## JustaLilBitaLuck (Jan 15, 2012)

The whole "If it's AAFCO certified, then it must be good" thing is crap. If you look at the AAFCO requirements, they're extremely loose. And there are some horrible, horrible foods (bottom of the barrel, like Alpo) that are formulated to meet the AAFCO requirements. *blech*

And as for dogs gaining weight on grain-free foods...no. Dogs gain weight (disregarding any health problems) because they eat too much food and get too little exercise. The pet obesity problem is a problem with the OWNERS, not with the food companies. My Rottweiler will eat whatever's put in front of her - she would get fat on six cups a day of Beneful just as easily as she would get fat on six cups a day of Orijen.



Georgiapeach said:


> Instinct has a couple of potato free/single protein source kibbles, but Lord have mercy, they're terribly expensive ($70-80 for a 25 pound bag - so yea, too expensive for me!!), and they also have clay in them (??).


Montmorillonite isn't a typical "clay" that you're probably thinking of. It's a clay (being that it's found deep in the ground) that contains a mixture of 50 ultra-trace minerals - it's naturally occuring. It's a way to get those minerals in the food without adding chemically synthesized minerals. Sort of like companies that use kelp/seameal, or people that supplement with kelp/seameal.

Nature's Logic uses montmorillonite as well, and they have an excellent explanation here: http://www.natureslogic.com/faq/#faq6


----------



## Igandwhippetlover (Feb 20, 2012)

Makovach said:


> "Dogs are omnivores like we are." REALLY? REALLY!?!?!?!?!


Haven't you seen dogs out in the corn and wheat fields? Ha Ha


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Okay I plugged my phone into the truck and Drew and I listens to this.

The calorie count BULLshit made me yell out loud. FEED YOUR DOG LESS FOOD IF IT IS A CALORIE DENSE FOOD!! DUH! 

All Drew said was "well we both know who paid for that..." <3 him :biggrin:


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

trying to watch this stupid fricking video is so annoying..of course the ads load perfectly but the vid doesnt!...either way, i agree with them on One ting..high price tag does not mean good food...this is apparent with science iet.but that news station is full of morons.


JustaLilBitaLuck said:


> This is a segment that aired on one of our local news channels this week. I just thought I would share it.
> 
> I, for one, thought it was horrible. Telling people to buy dog food from the grocery store? Telling people that dogs need grain-laden food? Ridiculous.
> 
> High-priced dog foods: Are they worth the money? | kare11.com


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> I saw one saying Science Diet was a good food, but it was surrounded by comments saying it was crap.
> 
> 
> 
> Those pointy teeth are designed for crushing corn.


am i the only one who sees 0 comments on the vi?d


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> am i the only one who sees 0 comments on the vi?d


You have to actually click the link...


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I am having a hard time with those dog pages on facebook. I belong to a couple of dachshund ones and people seem so proud of the fact they are feeding Science Diet or "prescription" food. some of their dogs have been on it since puppyhood and then they wonder why they are sick all the time.

I won't say anything because it just makes people defensive and ticked off at me and doesn't really change anyone's mind, but I have to wonder how so many people are brainwashed to this. Honestly, i think grocery store dog food may BE better than what you get in the vet's office.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

obviously............


KittyKat said:


> You have to actually click the link...


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

xellil said:


> I am having a hard time with those dog pages on facebook. I belong to a couple of dachshund ones and people seem so proud of the fact they are feeding Science Diet or "prescription" food. some of their dogs have been on it since puppyhood and then they wonder why they are sick all the time.
> 
> I won't say anything because it just makes people defensive and ticked off at me and doesn't really change anyone's mind, but I have to wonder how so many people are brainwashed to this. Honestly, i think grocery store dog food may BE better than what you get in the vet's office.


In some cases it likely is. They really just pray on people's lack of knowledge and desperation. 



RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> obviously............


So I can assume then that you have found the plethora of comments?


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

Igandwhippetlover said:


> Haven't you seen dogs out in the corn and wheat fields? Ha Ha


Oh yeah, whenever we head out to the country I am forever pulling my boys out of the corn and wheat fields. They run out there attacking the stalks, gorging themselves on succulent corn and wheat.


----------



## Mondo (Dec 20, 2011)

xellil said:


> I am having a hard time with those dog pages on facebook. I belong to a couple of dachshund ones and people seem so proud of the fact they are feeding Science Diet or "prescription" food


My doctor's cats are on Science Diet. During our chit chat during my last physical he had asked about the dogs, I told him I had switched to raw, and he told me his cats are on Science Diet, which seemed to be working. I don't ask my doctor for nutrition advice. Or fitness advice. lol. He's a good guy, but I go to him for physicals and if something is really wrong.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Mondo said:


> Oh yeah, whenever we head out to the country I am forever pulling my boys out of the corn and wheat fields. They run out there attacking the stalks, gorging themselves on succulent corn and wheat.



Do they attack Cows when you head out to the Country? 

ahahaha... sorry, couldn't resist. Just funnin' ya.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Lots of grocery food is better than the prescription diets. They are SO expensive, too!! More so than Orijen! Yet they have the worst of the worst ingredients. I'd feed Eukanuba, Holistic Select over Hills' RX for sure.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Lots of grocery food is better than the prescription diets. They are SO expensive, too!! More so than Orijen! Yet they have the worst of the worst ingredients. I'd feed Eukanuba, Holistic Select over Hills' RX for sure.


Off topic, but I absolutely love your new avatar. You have the most expressive dog in the whole world.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

OMG! This made me mad. They NEED carbs? Need them? So any bag of food is fine as long as it is AAFCO certified? Ugh. I have nothing else to say that hasn't already been said except that this had absolutely no informational value whatsoever. And it was irritating as well.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> OMG! This made me mad. They NEED carbs? Need them? So any bag of food is fine as long as it is AAFCO certified? Ugh. I have nothing else to say that hasn't already been said except that this had absolutely no informational value whatsoever. And it was irritating as well.


That Pet Breakfast video shows how you could pass AAFCO standards with old boots and motor oil. Kind of opens your eyes to how low the standards are.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> In some cases it likely is. They really just pray on people's lack of knowledge and desperation.
> 
> 
> 
> So I can assume then that you have found the plethora of comments?


nope........


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

RC- you have to click on "share your thoughts" High-priced dog foods: Are they worth the money? | kare11.com


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

The comments seem to agree with us. lol. Everyone is pissed.


----------



## SpringerLover (Feb 22, 2012)

I have heard horror stories about nutrition consults at the U of MN, which is incredibly sad because I've heard absolutely wonderful things about all other aspects of it! I guess some people just don't care enough to learn, or they just don't want to.

When I worked as a vet tech my boss couldn't decide what he believed in for the life of him. He's definitely fed a great range of foods and says he's noticed no differences in his dogs.

I know that my "normal" dog has very little or no doggy odor on a regular basis when she eats good food (even if it is kibble).


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i jsut read on another forum that blue buffalo isnt aafco approved????? I would think a food of this caliber would be

not all aafco foods arv good foods..
but all foods that are not aafco approved are bad foods.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

they weren't saying food is fine as long as it's aafco certified...just that that is one of the Requirements for a food to be fine...or else you need to run.


wolfsnaps88 said:


> OMG! This made me mad. They NEED carbs? Need them? So any bag of food is fine as long as it is AAFCO certified? Ugh. I have nothing else to say that hasn't already been said except that this had absolutely no informational value whatsoever. And it was irritating as well.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

One of the few regulations (I think) in the US is you cannot sell dog food unless it meets the AAFCO minimum. So every dog food does.

It's certainly not any badge of honor to meet those crappy standards. I'm sure blue buffalo does.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think all foods sold are AAFCO approved....

I've never seen one without the stamp, at least.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

kevin bradley said:


> I think all foods sold are AAFCO approved....
> 
> I've never seen one without the stamp, at least.


I wonder though - those vegan foods say it's not to be given exclusively or for long periods of time. And alot of the prescription diets have no nutritional value at all. Maybe they can sell them if they say they shouldn't be fed for very long.

but for a regular dog food? I can't imagine they could sell them minus some critical nutrient as a long-term dog food.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I think all foods sold are AAFCO approved....
> 
> I've never seen one without the stamp, at least.


I actually think the vegan food would be good for it's purpose (allergies)

btw kevin just got acana for 48 bucks shipped  pacifica


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

I am so irritated at this. I think the whole "getting the best deal" garbage is what is behind it and it has just gone too far. The cheapest way for me to live would be on nothing but top ramen and the FDA has approved it to be sold. . . so that is how I should be living right?

On a side note (since we are on the grocery store food topic). . . a coworker and I found this hilarious 










I don't think I would buy anything that says the good part is hiding. . . and its Alpo. . . where is it hiding?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's like advertising appealing to kids.. "hide the veggies" and all that.. when we should be teaching kids how to cook, WHAT to cook, and why each food is good for our bodies. Not pretending they aren't there.

I love how they try to make it all gourmet sounding.. tender veggies.. :biggrin:


----------



## bruins17 (Feb 16, 2012)

xellil said:


> I haven't seen that before, but I've seen a couple of articles saying the same thing. Wonder if Purina is behind it..


Its not purina behind it, its the government. Why do you think theyve been putting flouride in our water and aspratame in our food? Its poison and they are trying to de populate the world with this Poison. Its right in front of us people just need to wake up.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

100% complete and balanced? WHAT DOES THAT EVEN MEAN????????

It doesn't mean anything! It means their Craptastic ingredients are completely there and the can is perfectly balanced even so it won't fall over. I hate zero meaning advertising!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

No.. it means six out of eight dogs have to survive 6 months eating the food without getting emaciated.. lol.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> No.. it means six out of eight dogs have to survive 6 months eating the food without getting emaciated.. lol.


And if a couple of them die - oh well! Still a success.


----------

